# snow devil



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very cool picture..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, winter is showing his arse, let's have some seasonal pics


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

all handbags, no V's were hurt


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My winter pics, look just like my summer ones 99% of the time. 
Other than the grass being a little less green.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we get snow in northern England, not as much as Scotland, but if we get 2 inch on the roads it;s like a "nobody knows how to drive" scenario,,,,I'm sure when I was a kid we had drifts taller than houses yet the bloody school bus driver always managed to get us there and back,,,,,grrrrr!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i used to have to travel regularly to the UK when i lived in Europe and i agree with the statement of not being able to manage snow and getting surprised every year when it came. One time i was sitting in an airplane at Heathrow from 5.30 till 11 am before we could take off. That big international airport only had 2(!) de-icing machine and by the time you got de-iced and on your run up there we a huge queue of airplanes waiting to be allowed to take off, just to get iced again and getting back to the de-icing queue. It was an endless, vicious circle and the 2.5 hours flight took pretty much your full day. After a while we made a joke that if you don`t behave well at our workplace your are being sent to the UK for business trip in the middle of winter. LOL. It was the time when i was on the road pretty much 80% of my time, planning / dreaming of to being able to settle one day and have vizslas. So all happened for a good reason  .


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

First snow of the season this week in Toronto. Twix (10 months) wasn’t impressed at first, but he figured it out.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Last year it snowed on Halloween and this year we'll have temps in the mid 70s F/~23c in November. Just got back today from a Fall backpacking trip down in Indiana, so here's a pic of Scout to help all of you thaw out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------

